# Schicke Einführung in Eclipse für Visual Studio Benutzer



## Thomas Darimont (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-eclipse-visualstudio/

Gruß Tom


----------

